# Cpu Thermal Paste?



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

So, the PC I fixed for my daughter is now cutting out

due to high cpu temp of around 95c!!

I used some cheap thermal paste for the CPU heatsink

which I guess was ok at the start but has failed miserably.

Anyone recommend a decent thermal paste, been looking

at arctic silver 5 and mx-2 aswell but not sure which to choose?


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi the other day was wondering the same and after quite extensive research it turned out there if very little difference between thermal paste.

I think if you are getting 95C problem must lay somewhere else. Either far too much dust in radiator fins, not working fan or radiator not properly attached to the cpu socket.

You can loose 2-5C using good quality paste but not much more. Obviosuly it's always best to go for a better one since you have to remove the cooler anyway. But any of the ones you mentioned will do just fine.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Arctic silver is good, but you may want to upgrade the fan at the same time.

Cheers Martin


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Arctic silver is good, but you may want to upgrade the fan at the same time.
> 
> Cheers Martin


I was thinking of that aswell.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

check and re seat the cooler , thermal pastes dont make that much difference.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'll go with the group on this one as well. Proper mounting and reliable fan operation seem to be the big thing these days.

Later,

William


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

upgrade/add fans (if possible with your current power supply - or upspec your supply too) and filtered vents -but beware this will require more frequent and thorough shutdowns and thorough internal cleans. remember to suck and blow as it were re fan directions to avoid dead air within the case/cabinet. enjoy ...


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

I watercool all my PCs for quiet running in my home cinema . Arctic Silver is usually what I go for ; even used it in my first gen xbox 360.

I wouldn't say it will massively improve things but it usually stays functional for many years compared with other stuff.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

urzamoon said:


> Hi the other day was wondering the same and after quite extensive research it turned out there if very little difference between thermal paste.
> 
> I think if you are getting 95C problem must lay somewhere else. Either far too much dust in radiator fins, not working fan or radiator not properly attached to the cpu socket.
> 
> You can loose 2-5C using good quality paste but not much more. Obviosuly it's always best to go for a better one since you have to remove the cooler anyway. But any of the ones you mentioned will do just fine.


All dust was fully removed not long ago and entire case inner

was fully cleaned. Fan is working fine seemingly so unsure

what else could be causing high temp?

Brand new power supply was also fitted although I had to fit

a power splitter cable to something(not sure what it was) but

it burnt out? Could this have caused the over heating?

I will add some pics tomorrow see if anyone has a idea.


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Raptor said:


> urzamoon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi the other day was wondering the same and after quite extensive research it turned out there if very little difference between thermal paste.
> ...


Reseat the cooler/radiator , also check the graphics card . Does it have plenty of ventilation or is it in a cabinet ?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I will reseat the CPU heatsink with the paste I have

and see if that makes a difference.

The graphics card is I think a GeForce 8800gt.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

For the price of an upgraded fan, cheap as chips, it would be very beneficial to change this as it will solve any cooling issues and prolong the life of your pc IMO.

Cheers Martin


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

Did you remove fan from the heatsink? If so make sure its attached the correct way. It need to push air through the radiator not the other way around. There should be little arrows on the fan explaining which way air will travel.


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

On the second thought you most likely have a stock cooler where fan can be mounted only one way. Anyhow, how do you check your temps?

Through bios, motherboard software?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

urzamoon said:


> Did you remove fan from the heatsink? If so make sure its attached the correct way. It need to push air through the radiator not the other way around. There should be little arrows on the fan explaining which way air will travel.


thats wrong, it needs to pull heat away from the cooling fins , not blow onto it, the arrow on the fan needs to be pointing up /away from the heatsink.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Simple solutions are oft overlooked - - is there enough clear space around the unit, above, below and all around the casing and no other heat producing gear next to it.

Raising the temperature from an ambient of 10 degrees by a further 20 degrees might be fine, but if the existing ambient is already 25 plus-z


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

pugster said:


> urzamoon said:
> 
> 
> > Did you remove fan from the heatsink? If so make sure its attached the correct way. It need to push air through the radiator not the other way around. There should be little arrows on the fan explaining which way air will travel.
> ...


Are you sure about that? I've never seen a cooler that pushes air away from the cooler (except a push-pull setup) but that requires 2 fans and still the first one pushes air through the radiator. Things might have been lost in translation so to illustrate it better...

















Hope this helps. Whole idea is to push the cold air through the radiator as that is what cools it down.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Mine is the one on the right there.

Cleaned and reseated the heatsink and its working now

but temp is upto around 75c while playing BF2. I will buy

a extra fan for the case see if that helps it.


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

Result! What is your CPU? Some processors are much hotter than others by design. For as long as temps are within manufacturer recomendation all should be fine.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ive built many machines over the years and have always had the cpu heatsink fans pulling heat from the heatsink the back case fan pulling out and the front in , i dont see the point in blowing hot air from the sink all over the mother board and heating that up aswell , imo you want to get the heat away -not blow it around the motherboard , tho as you say there are different configs and set ups mostely depending on what your case fans are doing , as long as it works at doesnt overheat i guess it doesnt matter that much.

*lol in fact as i ve always done it this way i might play about abit over the week end and turn the cpu fan over and see if it make any difference , ive looked about on the interent and the whole thing is a bit 'marmite' 

*im using one of the 6 core amd chips in this machine and with a pull config on the heatsink fan its sitting at 41'c - and this only has one fan on the back pulling air out so intake is passive.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

My preferred setup draws air through the sink and blows it into a duct straight out the side of the case.

Later,

William


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

Be careful of using too much thermal paste as well. This is not a situation where more is better! Too much paste can also create heating issues.

Just a smidgen spread evenly with the applicator (or credit card) is all that is needed.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Like I say it's running fine if a little high but am going to

add a extra case fan. I have been recommended Servisol

thermal paste by a local PC repair shop, he says its what

they use in the trade? Anyone else used the Servisol paste?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Any good quality paste will do, 3rd & last time upgrade your CPU fan, job done!


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Any good quality paste will do, 3rd & last time upgrade your CPU fan, job done!


The fan is clipped onto the heatsink, it's a intel, as opposed to

the usual screw on type so not sure how I would upgrade it

without changing the heatsink too.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

What about tooth paste? Would that work?

Better yet, the gel, the striped gel!

:yes:

Later,

William


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> What about tooth paste? Would that work?
> 
> Better yet, the gel, the striped gel!
> 
> ...


I had thought maybe polywatch might work, worth a try?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Actually I know what would do the job. I never thought of this before, PermatexÂ® Copper Anti-Seize. You can get 8 oz. bottles for around $10.00. They have an applicator brush on the lid. I have a big tub of the stuff out in my shop that I use to lube metal on metal brake parts. Funny that I never thought of it until you mentioned polywatch. 

Later,

William


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

too much talk about CPu fans here! - could be your case fans as well.

think of it like a room in your house - if you have inadequate ventilation in the room - no matter what fan you have it wont change the temperature of what its pointing at.

get decent case fans as well as a new cpu heat sink/fan - tower cpu heat sinks are the best as they blow the air directly at the fan at the rear of your case and into the fan that blows it out the back. something like arctic cool

ideal set up would be two case fans at the front bottom blowing air over your hard drive (or drives)

fan at the side of the case blowing air directly onto the cpu fan and ram chip fans if you have them.

and one big one in the back sucking everything out

(and obviously fans in your PSU)

its also important to ensure all your cables are tidy and the sides are a tight fit to allow correct air flow and very slight pressure difference inside the case to move the air correctly.


----------

